# Suche den Trend, den ich zu verpassen befürchte



## DIRK SAYS (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der letzten Tour 2012 ist mir beim beobachten meiner Mitfahrer aufgefallen, dass mal wieder die wesentlichen Trends im MTBen des Jahres an mir vorbeigefahren sind.

Da ich nicht der schnellste bin, ist das auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.

Mein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr ist, dass mir das nicht nochmal passieren soll.

Deshalb hier der Fred, damit jeder die Trends posten kann, denen er im MTBen nacheifert um sich dann dazugehörig zu fühlen oder im besten Fall sogar als Trendsetzer.

Wir hatten auf besagter Tour über das Thema schon gesprochen. Hier nun der Fred dazu. Haut rein, Jungs.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Januar 2013)

Und um nicht gleich trendmäßig auch noch abgehängt zu werden, hab ich mir gleich mal das hier bestellt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (1. Januar 2013)

hoppla, da bist du aber wirklich ein wenig hinterher 

ich fahre denselben lenker an meinem spring rädlein und an meinem stadt single speeder. einfach ein sehr schöner schlichter lenker - allerdings 2x in 25,4mm


----------



## matou (2. Januar 2013)

Dirk,
des Rätsels Lösung ist eigentlich ganz einfach...mehr biken gehen!! 

...sonst ist das ganze Material umsonst.
...evtl merkst du so auch, dass du garnichts "tolles" am Rad vermisst.
...etc.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem mehr biken ist obligatorisch.

Alleine wird das aber ohne die ganzen Trend-Teile niemals glücklich machen - sei doch ehrlich zu Dir selbst.

Ich hab z. B. auch an Ringelsocken gedacht. Das hab ich in nem Bild in nem Bike-Helft gesehen. Das wäre doch auch ein Bringer, oder?


----------



## Eike. (2. Januar 2013)

Ringelsocken sind doch sooooo 2010.


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Januar 2013)

also ich denke, der Trend geht bergauf....


----------



## Rebell-78 (2. Januar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> im besten Fall sogar als Trendsetzer.



Stahl MTB aus der 90-er holen, ohne Scheiben und Federung.
Den BM 2 x hoch und runter, fertig.


----------



## kermit* (2. Januar 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ringelsocken sind doch sooooo 2010.



Echt jetzt?! Ringelsocken sind schon wieder out?

Jetzt also nur noch neon-farbene, kniehohe Socken tragen?

Muss ich meine schwarzen Beinlinge verbrennen?


Ansonsten solltest du dringend über ein 650B Vorderrad nachdenken, Dirk!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2013)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ansonsten solltest du dringend über ein 650B Vorderrad nachdenken, Dirk!



Das ist ein echt guter Hinweis - dann aber gleich auch Gabel wechseln und von 20 auf 15 mm Steckachse umsteigen. 

@shield
Du fährst nen 810er Lenker am Street-Bike? Interessant, das wird vielleicht ein neuer Trend - weiter so.


----------



## shield (4. Januar 2013)

nein, kein 810er, aber ein 750er glaub ich zumindest.
ich mach mal nachher fotos und lad sie hoch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. Januar 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ringelsocken sind doch sooooo 2010.


Wie wär's dann mit denen hier?


----------



## andi1969 (9. Januar 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ringelsocken sind doch sooooo 2010.



*Na dann ist Ringelsocken Retro und damit wieder Trend 2013*


----------



## zyx (9. Januar 2013)

Also wenn schon Trend, dann aber richtig: "Surly Krampus".

Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Januar 2013)

Der neues Trend:






hier zu bestellen


----------



## matou (16. Januar 2013)

Oh, ich hab noch was für Dich!

Du mußt unbedingt deinen Rahmen anbohren um eine Stealth-Sattelstütze verbauen zu können! Dann wirds perfekt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Januar 2013)

matou schrieb:


> Oh, ich hab noch was für Dich!
> 
> Du mußt unbedingt deinen Rahmen anbohren um eine Stealth-Sattelstütze verbauen zu können! Dann wirds perfekt...



Meinst Du mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (16. Januar 2013)

Klar!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Januar 2013)

Hm, meinst Du ich soll mal scharf drüber nachdenken?

Ich hab grad den Bericht in der Bike über den Vorbau von Moonraker gelesen, wäre das nicht ein Trend der viel geiler ist wie ein olles Kabel das aus dem Unterrohr kommt?


----------



## aufgehts (16. Januar 2013)

Der Trend 2013 geht eindeutig zum virtuellen Biken.
  Da bleibt dann noch genügend Zeit das Forum zu füttern.


----------



## matou (17. Januar 2013)

Oh, das tut mir leid für Dich! Naja, es gibt ja noch künstlichen Dreck, damit kannst du dein Bike ja authentisch einseifen gibts evtl auch in "virtuell"! 

@ Dirk
Klar, so viel Trend bekommst du sonst nicht für so wenig Einsatz! Vorbau geht später immernoch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Januar 2013)

Du meinst, wir sollten einen Trendfaktor festlegen und den in Euro zu Trend angeben?

Das wäre bei der Stealth dann der Wert 1000/320. 1000 für den Style.


----------



## bobons (27. Januar 2013)

Demnächst auf Tour wegen Sittenwidrigkeit verhaftet:
"Kann ich Dir mit meiner Werkzeugschlange aushelfen?"


----------



## bobons (31. Januar 2013)

Di2? EPS?

Alles von gestern: SRAM schlägt zurück!

Falls Du Dir unsicher bist: Ja, es ist ein Witz!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. August 2013)

Mich beschäftigt die Frage, welche der drei Varianten ich einsetzen soll, um meine Laufräder zu optimieren. 

Zur Auswahl stehen:

- Schwalbe extraleicht Schläuche
- Michelin Latex Schläuche
- Eclipse Tubeless Kit

Zu erreichende Ziele:

. Gewicht sparen
. Rollwiderstand verbessern
. Pannenanfälligkeit reduzieren

Bitte um Erfahrungen und fundierte () Empfehlungen


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2013)

Auswahl 1 verstößt gegen Ziel 3. Die beiden anderen Varianten verstoßen wiederum gegen die Verfassung, da die Wahl zwischen beiden zu kriegerischen Handlungen aufruft.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. August 2013)

Und deine Meinung? Dich kennt hier ja keiner, insofern musst Du nix befürchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. August 2013)

Hoffe ich schreibe nix Verfassungswidriges.

Ob Tubeless hängt noch von Felge und Reifen ab.

Z.B. gibts immer im FlowEX Thread bei den Laufrädern den Krieg darüber.

Scheinbar gibts Laufrad/Reifenpaarungen, welche sich nicht gut vertragen und gerne abspringen.

Und es gibt Reifen deren Flanke nicht so dicht sind und man sie mit Spüli und Milch vorbehandeln muss (Conti).

Zumindest fahre ich mit Latex nicht gerade zaghaft mit 1bar vorne und 1,6bar hinter rum und habe eigentlich keine Snakebites mehr. Das war mit Standard Schlauch nicht drin. Der Latexschlauch mag aber weniger Öl und Fett und wenn man eine Reibestelle (z.B. ein kantiges aufgestelltes Felgenband) hat, dann rubbelts den Schlauch auch durch.

Der Einsatz und Aufwand Latex aus zu probieren ist einfacher als bei Tubeless.


----------



## kermit* (5. August 2013)

Mir taugt tubeless.

Ob das aber momentan ausreichend hip ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## bobons (5. August 2013)

Ich würde Conti Light mit Pannenmilch (z.B. Stans Yellow Gel) empfehlen. Rollwiderstand deutlich besser als übliche 180-200 g-Schläuche, und etwas Pannenschutz für 30-40 g Mehrgewicht. Hat mich schon öfters davor bewahrt, den Schlauch wechseln zu müßen.

Mein Latex-Versuch (am Rennrad) gestern ging fast in die Hose: Schlauch am HR dicht, der andere am VR verliert 1 bar/Stunde. Rausgemacht, Loch geflickt (Trotz Verzicht auf Reifenheber Schlauch punktiert), wieder rein, immer noch enormer Luftverlust... Muss wohl mal das ganze Laufrad mit 7-8 bar im Wasserbad untersuchen. 

Tubeless-Kit benutze ich wahrscheinlich nächstes Wochenende am VR am MTB.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. August 2013)

Und was für ein Tubeless-Kit müsste ich kaufen?

DT oder NoTubes? Ich fahre 26", Sunringle ST-Felgen und Maxxis 2,5er Exo Minions und Autoventil.


----------



## bobons (5. August 2013)

Das kommt auf die Felgenbreite an: http://www.notubes.com/help_center_rim_strips.aspx
Sunringle ST sagt mir persönlich nichts, im Zweifel lieber selbst ausmessen.

EDIT: ST = Singletrack! Wäre dann laut NoTubes das Freeride Kit.

Ich habe mir Rimstrips und Dichtmilch einzeln gekauft, passend zur Felgenbreite und je nach Angebot. Hat zusammen (Rimstrips und 500 ml NoTubes Sealant) rund 25 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. August 2013)

Notubes mit Yellowtape


----------



## hömma (6. August 2013)

Bei mir funktioniert die Kombination aus ZTR Flox, Stans Yellowtape und Maxxis Minion 2,5 Exo (42a und 60a) seit einem Jahr hervorragend. Einige Sparfüchse ersetzen das Felgenband auch mit Tesafilm, was ebenfalls unkritisch sein soll. Nur auf die Dichtmilch kann man natürlich nicht verzichten. Wenn der Reifen schon etwas eingefahren und/oder man geduldig genug ist, klappt die erste Befüllung auch ohne Kompressor. Ansonsten muss man kurz an die Tanke.

Da du für deine Felgen ja offensichtlich so einen Rimstrip brauchst, kannst du in den relevanten Trend- und Style-Disziplinen ohnehin nur mittlere Platzierungen einfahren, da es nur als "Tubeless light" durchgeht. Abgesehen davon wärst du auch viel zu spät dran, um auf den Zug aufzuspringen, da es vermutlich schon längst eine Gegenbewegung gibt und unzählige Biker sich bereits wieder ihre Schwalbe AV13 eingebaut haben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2013)

AV 13 fahre ich im Moment.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. August 2013)

Das ist der aktuelle Trend "Weg mit der 2m Regelung in BW"

Und ich hoffe, das niemand diesen Trend verpasst, sondern sich vielmehr als echte Trendsetter entpuppt und diese Botschaft weitergibt.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (10. Februar 2014)

mein Trend ging zum Skibike, aber der Winter ist da anderer Meinung


----------



## orangerauch (10. Februar 2014)

zum Thema Trends und Bereifung hier mal was jenseits des Tellerrands: 
im bikedorado Pfälzerwald gibts inzwischen ne bikeSzene die auf diesen Dingern rumreitet:








cu
the one of the ugly twins


----------

